# Nutritional Supplements



## CarolinaAbramovich (Apr 9, 2014)

I am Carolina - a scientist and pet lover. 

When my dog Ronaldo was sick last year, I discovered that even the "prime" food that I was feeding him was nutritionally imbalanced.

When I finally found a veterinarian with expertise in animal nutrition, she recommended I supplement Ronaldo's diet with an all-natural whole food blend that I prepared in my kitchen for Ronaldo. He recovered within days of taking the supplement and has remained healthy ever since. The supplement is meat and grain free and is made from whole food ingredients rich in nutrients and antioxidants and without preservatives or chemicals. 

Now I want to see if other pet owners could be interested in my supplement. So I am in the process of making my first batch of product for others to try. I have also created an on-line survey to ask your opinion. It should only take 10 minutes of your time. It would be great to get some feedback on this from other pet owners. I want to find out who else is using nutritional supplements and why kinds of results you are getting.

Here is the link and I thank you in advance for your help with this. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7RT279B

Best Wishes Carolina.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I took your survey. Good luck with your venture.


----------

